# Technika UF-150 Milling Machine ( similar Sixis 101 , Aciera F1 )



## Mikron91 (Sep 13, 2018)

Hello everybody

A few months ago I bought a Technika UF-150 milling machine.

A nice little machine, wich is constructed almost the same as a Sixis 101 or an Aciera F1.  But it is a little bit more massive than the watchmaker machines.
The machines were produced in Russia by a company in Saratov. Unfortunately, I get almost no information from the Internet.

I would like to know if even more Technika UF-150 were built. Therse only something about Technika UF-100 on the internet, but not much.

Maybe someone has such a machine here in the forum, or know more about it, I would like to hear about it!


Best regards David


----------



## mikey (Sep 13, 2018)

Looks like a sturdy little knee mill with interesting and novel axis movements. Never saw anything like it. 

How big is the vise? I can't tell the scale.


----------



## Mikron91 (Sep 14, 2018)

The vise is 90mm (3.5 inch) wide. 

The size is between an Aciera F1 and an Aciera F2



In this picture you might see the scale a bit better (but there is mounted another vise with 120mm width yet)


----------



## mikey (Sep 14, 2018)

Thanks! Very cool little mill. I assume that is a gib lock on the top left side of the column? That looks like it would be a pretty rigid set up for a mill with such a small footprint. I think the Asian makers could take some hints from how this mill is built - massive column relative to the size of the machine. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## premodern (Sep 14, 2018)

Thanks for sharing that Mikron. I enjoy seeing the small European style machines. I have seen the Technika mills show up on NielsMachines.com website once in a while but those might have been the U100. You might contact them to see if they have any manuals, or other information. They look impressively rigid for their size.

A  Meyer Burger UW1 *and* a Technika. You are putting together an impressive set of machines!   

~Hans

P.S. For those that appreciate the small European style milling machines, check out this very small version made by a young man in the Netherlands. Unfortunately, his website no longer exists but you can scroll through his Flickr album to see the process. The little mill is shown complete at the end. (I think that I would have gone with a smaller motor/drive system)

https://get.google.com/albumarchive...OD4fZELSPLTy-OPgsXle8HKmO_Pelwha76?source=pwa

https://get.google.com/albumarchive.../AF1QipOELubModbGnvlLHE33Jcn8EbL5s_tvzpiEBW8r

https://web.archive.org/web/20160513212634/http://www.bn-modelbouw.web44.net/du/maschinen/fraese-konstruktion.php#artikel
(Note that he references the Aciera, Sixis, and Technika mills.)


----------



## premodern (Sep 14, 2018)

Also, if you do find more information on the mill, it would be a valuable addition to Tony Griffiths online machine tool archive. http://www.lathes.co.uk/

~Hans


----------



## Mikron91 (Sep 14, 2018)

Wow, the little machine from the guy from the Netherlands is awesome. I like such construction reports very much!


I have already requested at Nielsmachines.com. He unfortunately couldn`t remember who he sold the machine and had no machine documents...

But I got a copy of the user manual of the Technika UF-100 from the owner of "www.technika24.de", which helped me a lot  

The Meyer Burger UW1 was already very useful for restoring the machine.
I got the Technika without a spindle.
On the UW1 I made a new spindle sleeve and adapted a "Rawyler TF-2" spindle. In addition, I have attached a drilling device, which the original machine didn`t have, but which very useful.


----------



## Mikron91 (Sep 14, 2018)

And the spindle...


----------



## premodern (Sep 14, 2018)

David,

Very impressive work on that spindle sleeve, especially the line-boring. I enjoyed seeing photos of the venerable UW1 in action. I also like your modification to allow for drilling. Very useful.

~Hans


----------



## markba633csi (Oct 5, 2018)

I like the UW1 (and wish I had one) it's the ultimate unimat! 
Nice collection you have there Mikron
mark


----------



## Mikron91 (Oct 5, 2018)

Oh yes, the UW1 is a really good and useful multi purpose machine. It is much faster rebuilt and set up than other universal machines.

I already had a Unimat SL and an Astoba KWM, but both sold again. The UW1 are much better than these machines!
You can really use them as a real milling machine or lathe and even roughing is no problem for the machine.

Here is a small example of the stability of the machine.
Cutting depth 5mm (1/5 inch), cutting width 60mm (2 1/2 inch)


----------

